# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  would you date a bald guy

## The Diaz Brothers

Just curious if any of you women suffering alopecia would date a man who was bald

----------


## baldozer

> Just curious if any of you women suffering alopecia would date a man who was bald


 No. Short girls would go for tall men, ugly women would go for good looking men, poor girls would go for rich men, and similarly bald girls would go for hairy men. Basically, women want in their partners what they are missing.

----------


## robincurtz

Stupid question as well an answer.

----------


## jamesst11

> No. Short girls would go for tall men, ugly women would go for good looking men, poor girls would go for rich men, and similarly bald girls would go for hairy men. Basically, women want in their partners what they are missing.


 This is on par with one of the stupidest things I have ever heard... You should preface this with, "in very, very disfunctional relationships, one will seek what they are missing in their partner"...haha

----------

